# gmail problems with two step verification



## thesmallprint (May 25, 2012)

I have searched the forum for this but can find nothing. I recently switched on 2 step verification for my gmail account and cannot now connect using the fire.

Any suggestions?

Thanks
Joe


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Steeplechasing said:


> I have searched the forum for this but can find nothing. I recently switched on 2 step verification for my gmail account and cannot now connect using the fire.
> 
> Any suggestions?
> 
> ...


You have to go to your Google account from your usual computer, tell it you have another device and get a specific password for that device. I don't remember the exact steps -- seems to me they led you through it but you had to really pay attention. There's also something about getting them to text a code to your phone?

I consider the whole thing to be a pain and way more trouble than it's worth so I turned OFF 2 step verification. . . . .


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Steeplechasing said:


> I have searched the forum for this but can find nothing. I recently switched on 2 step verification for my gmail account and cannot now connect using the fire.
> 
> Any suggestions?
> 
> ...


When you set up your Google 2 step verification, you should have specified a cell phone to send the verification code to.

When you first try to log into your Fire, it will send you a text to the cell phone number you specified with a six digit code.

You enter the code then click Verify. On the Fire, make sure that "Trust this computer" is checked or you'll have to enter the code again next time.

If you aren't sure what number you entered, you can go to www.google.com on a computer you've used before (so you don't need the two step verification), go to "Account" then "Security." You'll be able to check for the number.

You'll also need to create a special, one time password, if you want to use the email app on the Fire to check your Google mail and you have 2-step verification turned on. Do that by going to Account > Security > Authorizing applications and sites > Edit.

Scroll down to Step 1 of 2; generate new application-specific password. Enter a name (Fire Email, for example) and tap "generate password." You'll get a long one-time password that you'll enter in the Fire when setting up the email app. After that, you won't need it again.

This is what you do for any app or website that isn't set up for 2-step verification. You only have to do it once to authorize that app or device access. You can revoke any individual site or apps access by going back to Account > Security >Authorizing applications and sites > Edit and clicking on "Revoke Access" for the specific entity.

Like Ann, I thought it was a pain at first, but now that I have it set up so that the two-step passcode pops up on my iPad/iPod Touch when needed, it's pretty easy. And figuring out that I could set up an application specific code for those that don't do 2-step. Now I don't think much about it.

Hope this helps!

Betsy


----------



## thesmallprint (May 25, 2012)

I will give that a try, many thanks for the detailed responses

Joe


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Let us know if you're able to get it sorted!

Betsy


----------



## thesmallprint (May 25, 2012)

App specific password seems to be the key - worked!  Thanks again

Joe


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Yay!!!

Glad we could help!

Betsy


----------

